

Average American inheritance: $177,000 - codegeek
http://money.cnn.com/2013/12/13/retirement/american-inheritance/index.html?source=cnn_bin

======
officialjunk
for the purpose of comparing with other countries, i would also like to know
the average income for each country. just comparing the dollar amounts isn't
the whole picture.

